

I will sell my automated Swoopo bidding software if 100 people each pledge $100. - swoopobot
http://www.pledgebank.com/SwoopoBot
This was just a little hobby project, but I figured other people would probably want it too, so I'm making it available exclusively to 100 people.&#60;p&#62;Has anybody else successfully sold software in this fashion before?
======
swoopobot
This started off as a hobby project, but I figured that other people would
probably be willing to buy it from me - so I'm making it available to 100
people exclusively.

Placing bids on the Swoopo website is tedious and expensive, and also
unreliable (all those javascript timers tend to lock up the browser). Instead
of biddign on impulse, I've found that leaving my robot in charge reduces the
overall number of bids that I need to make in order to remain competitive - I
only jump in when certain conditions are met (when other people either run out
of bids or walk away).

Has anybody else successfully sold software in this way before?

